# More HX flushing/Erics help please



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

So now I have an Eric thermometer installed and tried the flush n go technique of flushing to 199f/93c then pulling a shot instantly.

Whilst pulling the shot the temp dropped to 184f I seem to recall and I think I was getting sour vibes.

Does anyone have a reliable, tried and tested methodology for doing this please - or shall I attack the machine with a hammer and give up on coffee forever?


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

I've been playing with this a lot on both my machines. It's the in shot temp you need to get right - or as you noted it'll be sour (too cold) or dry/ bitter/ tasteless (too hot) (EDIT : though there are many other reasons for this and temp might not be the single cause maybe try this : http://www.baristahustle.com/a-guide-to-the-espresso-extraction-tasting) there is no set answer as every machine and install is different ive found. Just play with it until you can get the inshot temps to be nice and hot - over 91..


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

No tried and tested but if that didn't work either try giving it slightly longer before the shot or stop the flush at a slightly higher temperature?

Leave the hammer for now.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

My shots seem to taste good by flushing from idle (100-101 deg C) down to 95 deg C (typically 6-8oz of flush water), then grinding and tamping and pull straight after, so around 45-60s from finishing the flush to pulling the shot. Usually when I start pulling the shot the Eric is reading 94 ish, and instantly rises to 97-98 when I start the shot, but then drops down to around 95 mid-shot.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Off to try!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jonc said:


> So now I have an Eric thermometer installed and tried the flush n go technique of flushing to 199f/93c then pulling a shot instantly.
> 
> Whilst pulling the shot the temp dropped to 184f I seem to recall and I think I was getting sour vibes.
> 
> Does anyone have a reliable, tried and tested methodology for doing this please - or shall I attack the machine with a hammer and give up on coffee forever?


Jonc, you need to remember that each machines E61 implementation is different. If your thermosyphon heats more than someone elses (in terms of say flow rate), or less because of scale or design....then you cannot use their formula for pulling a shot. It's simply not going to work. As the group runs hotter/cooler due to boiler pressure adjustments, then this changes again and the relationship is probably not linear. Even with the same model of machine at the same temp, minor variances may occur e.g. if they changed group manufacturer between batches.

Lastly the thermometry itself, the thermometer may give the same reading at some point whilst you are flushing e.g you flush at it hits a value and stays there for perhaps even 40ml or more...but the longer you flush the more you affect the temperature elsewhere in the group. The best bet to hit fairly consistent temperatures is to borrow a scace and "calibrate" your technique. failing this experiment until the "taste is correct"


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks folks. Priming the hammer. Ready for anger!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I'm maybe getting somewhere finally!


----------

